# An alle Boots Fahrer mit E-motor und alle die es Wissen :-)



## Lonny (9. Juli 2005)

Hallo , #h ich wollte euch mal Fragen welche Batterien ihr für eure Bootsmotoren nimmt ?

Ich habe einen Motor der Marke Rhino R-VX-54 der ist für Boote bis ein gewicht von 1800 Kilo also der Größte seiner Klasse  . mein Boot geht ganz schön ab damit es ist ein GFK Boot Marke Anka aus der Guten alten DDR #6 !!!! In Moment habe ich eine Autobatterie mit 44 Amper aber diese Hält nicht sehr lange !!! Wenn ich stüfe 5 fahre etwa 20-30 minuten würde ich schätzen !!!! Sonst fahre ich immer in Stufe 3 oder 4 da komme ich schon ein ganzes Stück  |supergri So nun wieder zurück zur Frage |supergri  Was für eine Batterie kann ich da nehmen bis wie viel Amper kann man gehen ???? 

PS: ich habe gehort das manche diese Sauteuren Gelbatterien Verwenden aber diese dinger Kosten dach ein Vermögen und man braut ein Speziales Ladegerät was auch Sauteuer ist :c 









Grüßeaniel


----------



## Marco O. (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: An alle Boots Fahrer mit E-motor und alle die es Wissen *

Hi  #h 
Du brauchst eine VerbraucherBatterie von min. 100 Ah damit du auch länger fahren kannst.
ich habe mir hier http://www.starmotec.de/
 eine 120 Ah Batterie gekauft die reicht für einen Angeltag, wenn man nicht immer stufe 5 fährt   . Als Motor habe ich einen MiniKota Endura 55 müßte vom stromverbrauch etwa gleich sein.


----------



## krauthi (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: An alle Boots Fahrer mit E-motor und alle die es Wissen *

ich habe zwei gelbattarien a je 75 AH   die halten  locker zwei drei tage 
und so ein ladegerät ist  auch nicht so teuer 

gruß krauthi


----------



## Mr. Lepo (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: An alle Boots Fahrer mit E-motor und alle die es Wissen *



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe zwei gelbattarien a je 75 AH die halten locker zwei drei tage
> und so ein ladegerät ist auch nicht so teuer
> 
> gruß krauthi


 
Hoi,
ich habe auch ne Gelbatterie mit 75 Ah da komme ich auch locker zwei Tage mit
rund bei uns auf'm See.

Gruß Lepo


----------



## Lonny (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: An alle Boots Fahrer mit E-motor und alle die es Wissen *

Wo her Bezieht ihr den die gel Batterie und solch ein Ladegerät ?? 

Und noch mal ne Andere frage wegen der leisung eines motors bei uns darf er die 5 PS nicht Überschreiten wie ist dies bei einen E-Motor |kopfkrat 




|wavey: Daniel


----------



## Mr. Lepo (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: An alle Boots Fahrer mit E-motor und alle die es Wissen *



			
				Lonny schrieb:
			
		

> Wo her Bezieht ihr den die gel Batterie und solch ein Ladegerät ??
> |wavey: Daniel


 
Hi Daniel,
ich habe meine Batterie und auch das Ladegerät im Wassersport-Fachgeschäft gekauft. 
Da wurde ich kompetent beraten und die erste Batterie nach defekt ohne große Probleme
umgetauscht.


----------



## basswalt (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: An alle Boots Fahrer mit E-motor und alle die es Wissen *

da lohnt es sich schon die preise zu vergleichen. da die emotoren bei vollast doch recht viel strom ziehen, sollte der akku nicht zu klein sein.
die sind halt auch schnell mal recht schwer. mein 85a/h gelakku wiegt 23kg. die 90 a/h version des gleichen herstellers bereits 32 kg. 
günstige angebote findet man auch aus bundeswehr beständen . starterbatterien sind nicht zu empfehlen. gel oder glasfaser...


----------



## krauthi (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: An alle Boots Fahrer mit E-motor und alle die es Wissen *

ich habe  beide  gelbattarien  bei ebay bekommen   aber nicht ersteigert sondern in einem ebay shop  haben beide zusammen 110 € gekostet  und das ladegerät  habe ich vom boschdienst  hat so ca 35 € gekostet


gruß Krauthi


----------



## heinzrch (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: An alle Boots Fahrer mit E-motor und alle die es Wissen *

mit die besten Batterien gibts bei/von Moll. Die vertreiben auch das passende Ladegerät (Activa).
ne gute 80er Batterie kostet schon nen Hunderter, das Ladegerät auch so 150€.
Ne Startbatterie (wie du sie verwendest) ist nicht zyklenfest, d.h. du kannst 1. die angebene Kapazität nur theoretisch entnehmen, und 2. geht sie durch das ständige Entladen schnell kaputt. 
Ne hochwertige zyklenfeste Batterie bringt dich alleine aber auch nicht weiter, da sie mit nem billigen ungeregelten Ladegerät ebenfalls schnell kaputt geht.
Also an der einmaligen hohen Ausgabe für ein geregeltes Ladegerät führt kein Weg vorbei.
Die Batterie hält bei guter Pflege dann auch einige Jahre.


----------



## Lonny (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: An alle Boots Fahrer mit E-motor und alle die es Wissen *

@ heinzrch

Kannst du mir mal die Internet Seite sagen so das ich mich da mal umschauen kann#h  
Ich werde mir dann eine 80er bestellen mit ladegerät !!!!
Bis zu wieviel Amper kann mann den gehen ??? 140 ?oder noch höher ?


Daniel


----------



## french fish (1. August 2005)

*AW: An alle Boots Fahrer mit E-motor und alle die es Wissen *

@ lonny

Versuchs doch mal bei ebay! Such dort nach "Gel Akku" oder "Bleigel Akku". Hab meinen auch von dort. 110€ (incl Porto) 80A - 24 kg. Das reicht auch für nen Angeltag wenn man nicht grad die ganze Zeit auf Stufe 5 fährt. (Minn kota Endura 30) #6 
Autobatterieen eignen sich nicht so gut da man sie nicht tiefentladen (= leerfahren) kann/ sollte.
Fährt man sie fast leer/ leer gehen sie schnell oder gleich kaputt. |uhoh: 

Wenn schon eine Autobatterie sollte man auch hier eine 80A verwenden.
Hierbei sollte man aber bedenken das der Preisunterschied Autobatterie <-> Gelakku nicht mehr sonderlich gross ist. Als Ladegerät verwende ich ein ganz gewöhnliches, das man auch zum Laden von Autobatterieen verwendet. Geht super!
Ausserdem sollte man auch an den Umweltfaktor denken! Wenn das Boot mal kentert sollte ist eine normale Autobatterie gefährlich für das Gewässer da hochgiftige Flüssigkeit austreten kann. Die Bleigel-Akkus sind verschlossen - also wartungsfrei.

Ich habe von meinem Händler eine Tabelle zu den Belastungszyklen meines Bleigel-Akkus. Die Batterie hält 10 Jahre. Entlädt man sie bei jeder Benutzung zu 70-90 % hält sie ca 300 Ladezyklen. Für mich bedeutet das, das es zwar schön wäre in den nächsten 10 Jahren öfter als 300 mal angeln zu fahren, aber leider ist das nicht möglich. :c 
Nun kann ich jedes mal wenn wir mit dem Boot rausfahren die Batterie ohne ein schlechtes gewissen leersaugen... 

Hoffe konnte etwas weiterhelfen! greetz.. ##


----------



## SchwalmAngler (2. August 2005)

*AW: An alle Boots Fahrer mit E-motor und alle die es Wissen *

Habe den Zebco Rhino VX 28 und eine 80ah billig Autobatterie aus dem Baumarkt. Bisher habe ich die Batterie noch nie leer bekommen. Ich lade die Batterie nach jedem Angeltag wieder erneut auf und einen ganzen Tag fahren hält die Batterie auf jeden Fall aus.


----------



## blackleila (4. August 2005)

*AW: An alle Boots Fahrer mit E-motor und alle die es Wissen *

Servus auch!


Hab ein ähnliches Problem gehabt. Hab ein Porta Faltbot mit ca. 4 mtr länge.
Als Motor benutze ich nen 54 Amperer. Der hat auch bei voll beladenem Boot genügend Schub. Aber zu Deiner Frage: Ich würd ne Gel-Bat mit mind. 120 AH
nehmen. Selber hab ich eine mit 150 AH, ist zwar schei... schwer ca. 50 kg, hebt übersteht aber locker 2,5 Wochen Cassien mit vernüftigem Gebrauch!
Schau mal bei e-bay rein, da gibts nen Händler der verkauft verschiedene Größen zu echt guten Preisen. Hab meine mit Versand für ca. 140,- inkl. Versand ersteigert.


----------

